# Why is my KBG / PRG yellow?



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

And just some of the blades. But enough of them are yellow to make the lawn look yellow from the street passing by.

Is this just normal for winter? Fungus? Rust? Mowed too short for winter? (1 inch) Lack of nutrients? Too much water (we got tons of rain the past month)? Something else?

We've had very mild temps this winter. No snow yet.

Mix of KBG and PRG.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Dormancy. Completely normal.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks like partial dormancy with maybe a slight bit of fungus mixed in. With this mild winter, I think a lot of us are seeing similar conditions. The turf seems a little confused on full dormancy. I think you will be ok (and I hope the rest of us, too).

I'm curious as to how many others are seeing similar conditions, so please chime in if you are in the same boat.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Same. Has greened up more here recently


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Seeing some of that too. No where near as much as my neighbors though. PGR? Newer grass?


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a full PRG new construction lawn (put down this past fall) and it is LIME green right now. Like, crazy lime color. I call it lime but it's very yellowish-green. I'm hoping it's because it's new grass and it's dormant. Of course, here in PA we've had the mildest winter I can ever remember.

I've oddly got some darker sections around the outsides and sporadically here and there in other places? I'm not sure if that's where I wasn't able to get as much Nitrogen down? Which would seem weird. Maybe it gets less sun in those spots but that may not make as much sense either?!

So let's see what happens...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> I'm curious as to how many others are seeing similar conditions, so please chime in if you are in the same boat.


Similar to OP, though as pronounced and considerably patchier. I think distinguishing dormancy from disease is difficult. This winter, I have noted much less color loss, and I think disease has been present.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Even though I live thousands of miles away from you on another continent (Europe), I observe the same conditions and effects. The winter has been extremely mild without snow but about the double than average amount of rain in February. And most parts of the lawn have a lot of dead leafs. One part on January, 25th, 2020:










But this happened already in late October, as always. Maybe a fungus like leaf spot.

That the left and upper part are greener has a simple reason. The left part received urea in the middle of December and the upper in the beginning of January. The parts where the nitrogen blitz stroke in September and October are also a lot greener (urea put down on the right):










I used urea the first time last year, but I looks like it can keep the grass much greener during the winter. But this winter isn't normal and I can't predict how the lawn will react to urea in a cold winter covered with snow.

Another part of the lawn has less dead leaves now. This is an area in the shadow with mainly Poa supina. But Poa supina is light yellowish green:


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

my KBG looks the same (2-2.75inch), maybe a bit worse since it was trampled on during the winter by workers. Sadly some of the neglected fescue lawns even look greener/better and they are at least 3inches. As a noob, my guesses are something to do with mowing height and/or my late apps of Urea (possibly pushed some new growth or did not harden properly before winter)


----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

What do you guys think caused this. Its the edge of a cool season mix athletic field in MD


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

...just a guess by looking at the corner flag, there was more fertilizer applied to the field and a few feet around the perimeter, so it stayed greener, longer.


----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> ...just a guess by looking at the corner flag, there was more fertilizer applied to the field and a few feet around the perimeter, so it stayed greener, longer.


thats what I thought. thanks


----------

